# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Cyrillic alphabet (Russian alphabet)

## MasterAdmin

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... n+alphabet

----------


## TATY

Твёр.............дый.............. знак

----------


## Leof

Exactly!  ::  
and мяГ - кий - знак

----------

Спасибо за это замечательное видео.

----------


## Тоби

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4323187798436310363&q=russian+alphabet

 Does anyone have this as a download?  My internet is on WiFi, and I need to view the video more then once to learn the alphabet.   God bless those souls who could do it with one view.
Thanks

----------


## Friendy

Тоби, I downloaded it, pm me your e-mail and I'll send it to you.

----------


## Тоби

Thank you for taking the time to email it to me, it is great.

----------

